# BT - british Telecom or Big Trouble??



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

Got 2MB adsl connection last Friday at my work..

First of all BT got the whole IP range wrong, then when it was changed we had no internet or outgoing mail - after 3 days of teklling them exactly what to do they did it. then 2 hours later it didn't work.

today - finally after 1 week we have e-mail and internet access back...!!!!

FUCK ME! ONE FUKIN WEEK for the little ballsacks to configure 3 ports on a pissin router!!..

SHAMOA MUTHA FUKAH.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

www.adslguide.org.uk - read the comments people make about openworld. Not flattering


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs

read the comments people make about the TT - hardly flattering either!!

There are faults with every product and almost all organisations. Unfortunately, the bigger the company the worse they seem to perform (or the greater the need for them to ingratiate themselves to Joe Public to make it *look* like they care.....)

http://www.nthellworld.com gives some idea of the level of complainers etc about NTL's service. Nevertheless, EVERYONE I normally speak to about broadband only has good words for them..... in the god knows how many years since I got cable (5?) I've had maybe 3 outages with a total downtime of around 24 hours...... thats business quality service for residential pricing...


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

Sadly it's a private educational institute I'm working at just now and everything is through RM it seemed to make sense to stick with them - it just so happened they go through BT.... Rm were good though. very helpful.

ah nevermind... 2mb connection now 
(grr damn content filter)


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

JampoTT - good point.
W.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Are BT openworld really that bad? I was thinking of moving to them from Pipex (who've been great). 
I'll only be moving because my boss will pay the bill btw.


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

i've had no problems with my home connection....

but ONE Week to configure a coupld of ports.. is taking the michael.

it's fast tho ;D


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

I was wit BTO before we moved home (and ISP to Zen). BTO were quite bad in the early days, but to be fair to them int he last 4 months of DSL connection from them theyt were fine. The connection was always there when I needed it, speeds were good.

Just don't try to talk to their supoprt engineers though - there are afew who know what an IP address is, others probably have problems swithing on the lights in the morning.


----------



## christtopher (May 7, 2002)

> I was wit BTO before we moved home (and ISP to Zen).


What are your experiences with Zen? I'm going with them when my cable contract with ntl is up.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

> What are your experiences with Zen? Â I'm going with them when my cable contract with ntl is up.


I'm happy with them.
8 static routeable IP addresses for free. I've just bougth 16 static addresses for Â£50 from them - BTO charged me Â£10 per month for a single static IP address!

They are having a few issues at the moment with their network, but their communication on what's happenig is great. Also their support staff spend a lot of time on ADSLGuide forums helping out - always impressed me that does (Audi - you reading this?? ;-) )


----------

